# War bottles



## Screwtop (Jun 17, 2019)

Here is a pic I took of my "Civil War bottles". A few date just after the war, but are identical to war time bottles.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 17, 2019)

Lots of history there. Imagine what they have seen and the people who used them, and created them.


----------



## Raypadua (Jun 17, 2019)

I can't imagine the stories they could tell.  I love trying to discover the history of every bottle I find!  Screwtop are you able to add more detail about each type of bottle i.e., date, company and purpose/product?  Nice collection


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 17, 2019)

Raypadua said:


> I can't imagine the stories they could tell.  I love trying to discover the history of every bottle I find!  Screwtop are you able to add more detail about each type of bottle i.e., date, company and purpose/product?  Nice collection




I know a little bit about a few. The U.S.A HOSP. DEP'T bottle was Civil War issue for the North. It was probably filled with some painkillers to ease the pain of amputations, and bullet removals. 9/10 you were wide awake when they amputated you, and sometimes the painkiller didn't work.

The Mrs. Winslows Soothing Syrup is probably late 1860's, and it contained dangerously high amounts of Opium, and alcohol. The soldiers used it as a way to calm themselves down before battle, or just to plain get doped up. The medicine was made famous as a "baby killer" as the dosage for the average child was enough to kill. 

The small Hoyt's Cologne was dug in a Civil War winter hut campsite, along with the Brown inkwell. 

The Dr. J. Hostetters Bitters bottle was a bitters very high in alcohol, and it was said that one could get drunk by drinking it. 1 part grain alcohol to four parts water.

The rest are unmarked, and I am unable to produce much info on them.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 17, 2019)

Beautiful set of bottles!


----------



## Raypadua (Jun 18, 2019)

Great info!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!  Again, love the history.


----------

